# Timeshare Map



## JoeMO (May 12, 2007)

I know there is a Google map of timeshare locations on TUG but I can't find it.  I think it used to be on the TUG Home Page but I don't see it.  I did a search and couldn't find it.  It might be right in front of my nose, but can someone please help?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Dave M (May 12, 2007)

Here is the link.

I'll send Brian a note and ask him to put the link back on the home page or in another prominent place.


----------



## JoeMO (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Dave


----------



## BKnTsDad (May 17, 2007)

I'm curious if there's any way to expand this outside the US?  I'd even be willing to help if necessary.  I love the map, but would like to see it for the Caribbean and Europe in particular.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2007)

have added a link back to this on the homepage in the timeshare news/info section on the left hand side!

Its also at the top of the resort review main page and each review area!


----------

